# Shipping Motorhome to the USA



## viks (Apr 16, 2006)

We are still trying to sort out where we are going on our 6 month trip and it has been brought to my attention that it may be a good idea to ship our motorhome to the USA for our trip due to the rising fuel prices in the USA (our van in a 2.5ltr compared with some of the gas guzzerlers over there).

Has anyone shipped their motorhome over for a trip? Any info would be great, websites etc. 

Thanks
Victoria


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

viks said:


> ...ship our motorhome to the USA for our trip due to the rising fuel prices in the USA


You'd have to buy an awful lot of fuel to save any money on the £000s it will cost you to ship there & back. Fuel prices in the US are on the up, but still miles less than European prices. I'd say it's absolutely not worth considering.

Dougie.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I would check the cost of a 6 month USA hire and flights against the cost of shipping!!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

And if you are not convinced so far, note Fiat has no presence in the US of A ......

Who suggested you consider this option? 

Dave


----------



## viks (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, 
we originally were going to sell our van, buy one over there, then sell it but on one of the USA forums they suggested we bring our van over.

Taking into account of the diesel savings of around £800 to £1000 on a 6 month trip and the fact that we will loose around £2000 to £3000 when we resell the rv in the US (Going to spend roughly £10,000 on an RV in the US). We thought it was worth looking into.

Dad (lives in Texas) suggested we get a box of spares together ie alternator, etc to cover the parts angle due to the van being a Fiat. We can order parts but would have to wait on them coming over from Europe.

Still looking into it so your thought and ideas are very welcome!
Victoria


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

aultymer said:


> I would check the cost of a 6 month USA hire and flights against the cost of shipping!!


It may not be that bad. Seem to recall someone in MMM saying it was about £1400 out and £1200 back...not that long ago too.... I will see if I can dig out the article as it is something I will consider in the future....

Also have a look here may be a bit dated now ( not sure) but good info.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Victoria

While we were touring Canada we met many Germans with their motorhomes who worked their ticket on cargo ships. One chap paid a few euro to the crane driver to load his van in Hamburg a large Hymer. He and his wife then worked the galley for the crew on the trip, didn't even have to pay for their grub. I seem to remember him saying it took about 2 weeks.
It may be worth examining this option.

Good luck in the venture


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Pity it's not 12 months - you can buy an RV in the States, ship it back to the UK VAT and import duty free, and sell at a wacking profit to offset paying for a memorable trip.

Dave


----------



## viks (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info Dave

What do you mean when you say a wacking profit? We could use it for 6 months leave it with my Dad, then get him to ship it from Houston in 6 months time. Now you have got my mind working!

Do you think it has to be a new RV, I have seen some really good deals on Ebay but not sure regarding quality of build etc. This RV would be perfect for us, since we have 3 kids under 7 but we were a bit scared putting £40,000 into a RV on the other side of the Atlantic, then not being able to sell it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...viewitem=&item=350011787427&_trksid=p3907.m29

Would your theory work with an older van or just a newer one?

We do have the cash to do it, just not sure if we have got the nerve!

Thanks again, away to investigate!

Victoria


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*US-A*

Seems a crazy Idea to me. IF I give you my :bank a/c no: you can throw your money into it. have you checked to see if you can get a visa? you can do the US of A cheaply by using low price hotels.motels ,BB's. ect ,buy a cheap compact car if you want to save on fuel. 6 months won't get you far.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

YOU have to be out of the EC for 12 months, not just the RV 

I have posted about this on MHF, so just search for the definitive links. I'm accessing on a phone at the mo.

Dave


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

Not forgetting you will have to convert to 110v power and buy a new TV to keep the kids happy,and how about towing a car.USA is big but you cant go everywhere with a C class let alone an A class been there and tried it.How about a caravan and tow vehicle a lot less money and less to depriciate when you sell it you can get some nice bunkhouse floorplans


----------



## spread (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi, we have been looking at shipping our Hobby 700 to the states for 12 months, there is a very good cd available fromdavid berry, keyham Books, £9.99 (chippenham Wilts)
If you consider a 12 month visit, the approx £3500 inc port taxs and handlers fees in and out ,are worth it, having your own home out there, capable of 26/27 to Gallon (gb gallon), 
Electricity is simply dealt with, using a transformer (step up ! ) 120 to 240v ( yellow box approx £220.
Beware there are no extentions allowed, you have to have USA insurance and equivilant of road tax, easier if you can give a USA postal address (friend?)

Bear in mind,, you save in uk, electricity, water, telephone, car tax, you would have a fuel account for the 12 months had you been inUK !
The economic climate in the States has seen dealers refusing 'Buy back' deals on M/H's so to have afirm idea of budgeting, shipping your own is feasible !!

barry


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Speaking as a Brit who is currently on a 12-month road trip of north America and who spent 5 months last year researching shipping our own A-class RV over from the UK, or renting, or buying over here, it is absolutely not as simple as it appears. The least expensive return quote for our 32ft Rexhall was £9,000 although it's clearly a bigger-volume motorhome than yours. Renting was around $2,000 per month. I flew over in January for a week to Florida and bought a low-mileage 38ft Winnebago A-class and a toad for £21,000. I fully understand that this option won't be attractive to a lot of people though.

When you say a 12-month visit, are you aware that you cannot under any circumstances leave your motorhome in the US or Canada - for *any* length of time - if you are the registered owner (I stress that word) of it? You will presumably know you can only stay for a maximum of 6 months in either country, and the clock-resetting if you skip into the other country, is not something to be trifled with. The Border Security Agency in the US are very hot on taking a dim view of skipping in & out, and do refuse re-entry by road if they feel like it. In other words, if you leave by road from the US into Canada towards the end of your 6-month "time", you will have to not attempt re-entry for a reasonably-long period (months, not weeks) before you can rely on being allowed back. Canada is less strict, but operates in exactly the same way.

The only two ways of flying home and leaving your motorhome in the US, are:- 1) register it to a US limited company (LLC) which of course can't apply to a UK-registered visiting vehicle, or 2) take a chance and fly home anyway. I have been told this week from a reliable source that there is indeed - contrary to previous and incorrect opinion on this forum - security correlation between people and vehicle entries into the US, which means that if you leave without your vehicle, it will be noticed. You will then lose the vehicle, period.

Be careful out there! Leave nothing to chance, assume nothing, and be paranoid - they ARE out to get you!  Get it right though, and it's great fun.

Dougie.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

If Victoria has a father living in Texas perhaps the answer is for him to "buy" "insure" and "register" the RV in his name and to lend it to her for the duration of her trip(s).

In that case surely purchase, insurance, registration, etc. is unaffected by her presence or lack thereof.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Stanner said:


> If Victoria has a father living in Texas perhaps the answer is for him to "buy" "insure" and "register" the RV in his name and to lend it to her for the duration of her trip(s).
> 
> In that case surely purchase, insurance, registration, etc. is unaffected by her presence or lack thereof.


That's not a problem if it's a US-registered vehicle. The poster above is discussing taking his UK-registered motorhome to the US for a year. Your suggestion can't therefore apply, plus he can't remain in the US personally for more than 6 months at a time with a visa (or 90 days on ESTA). By definition therefore, he will have to take his motorhome with him to Canada or Mexico for a "significant period" before applying for re-entry, or have it shipped back to the UK.

Dougie.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

asprn said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > If Victoria has a father living in Texas perhaps the answer is for him to "buy" "insure" and "register" the RV in his name and to lend it to her for the duration of her trip(s).
> ...


I was referring to this



> Thanks for the info Dave
> 
> What do you mean when you say a wacking profit? We could use it for 6 months leave it with my Dad, then get him to ship it from Houston in 6 months time. Now you have got my mind working!
> 
> ...


and then this



> When you say a 12-month visit, are you aware that you cannot under any circumstances leave your motorhome in the US or Canada - for any length of time - if you are the registered owner (I stress that word) of it? You will presumably know you can only stay for a maximum of 6 months in either country, and the clock-resetting if you skip into the other country, is not something to be trifled with. The Border Security Agency in the US are very hot on taking a dim view of skipping in & out, and do refuse re-entry by road if they feel like it. In other words, if you leave by road from the US into Canada towards the end of your 6-month "time", you will have to not attempt re-entry for a reasonably-long period (months, not weeks) before you can rely on being allowed back. Canada is less strict, but operates in exactly the same way.
> 
> The only two ways of flying home and leaving your motorhome in the US, are:- 1) register it to a US limited company (LLC) which of course can't apply to a UK-registered visiting vehicle, or 2) take a chance and fly home anyway. I have been told this week from a reliable source that there is indeed - contrary to previous and incorrect opinion on this forum - security correlation between people and vehicle entries into the US, which means that if you leave without your vehicle, it will be noticed. You will then lose the vehicle, period.
> 
> ...


But now realise you meant this to apply to an imported (non US) vehicle.

But my point still applies - however instead of "buying" an RV he "imports" Victoria's current UK m/home and registers/insures/whatever it in his name, in Texas - when/if she goes home it stays with it's "owner" - no problem.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Stanner said:


> But my point still applies - however instead of "buying" an RV he "imports" Victoria's current UK m/home and registers/insures/whatever it in his name, in Texas - when/if she goes home it stays with it's "owner" - no problem.


I hadn't contemplated that option (of importing & registering a UK motorhome in the US) as it's a lot of work, although I agree it's an option. See >> this US Gov link <<.

_Nonresidents may import a vehicle duty-free for personal use up to (1) one year if the vehicle is imported in conjunction with the owner's arrival. Vehicles imported under this provision that do not conform to U.S. safety and emission standards must be exported within one year and may not be sold in the U.S. There is no exemption or extension of the export requirements_

Insurance is quite straightforward but more expensive if you don't hold a US driver's licence and/or US Social Security number.

Dougie.


----------



## JHC (May 13, 2010)

*Taking UK Motorhome to USA & Canada for 6+ months Holida*

Has anyone done this (taken their UK Motorhome with them to USA and/or Canada) in recent years and if so how did they do it?

Any up-to-date guidance would be much appreciated. Info on shipping from either UK or another EU port would be very helpful.

James


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

We are currently looking exporting ours permanantly it but our base vehicle is a Mercedes Benz, personally wouldn't consider it were it a Peugeot/Fiat as there is no dealer support.

We live part time in Canada and most in UK but that is changing and we are intending to spend more time over there which is why we would export our Worcester.

We have had no problem dipping in to the US to retain permission to stay although now can get Canadian residency.

It is worth considering but look at it the other way as well, ie importing to Canada and driving down to Texas. Bear in mind ( sorry for the pun) it is a huge place and some of the roads are pretty rough, some gravel.

Check out the Canadian Affair website they do RV hire it may still be cheaper to do it that way.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Not tried it myself, but interested enough to bookmark this:

www.seabridge-tours.de

[/quote]


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Fiat dealerships are starting to appear in the USA. Although I think it's just the Fiat 500 they are marketing over there at the moment.


----------



## JHC (May 13, 2010)

*USA/CANADA with our Motorhome on holiday*

Thanks for your news.

Although you are migrating whereas we intend an extended holiday we would appreciate any news or info you might gain as you progress your plans. We are looking well ahead to Spring 2015 if we can find a sensible economic solution.

The hire option is just not viable on economic and equipment terms. Buying secondhand over there seems more feasible but then still has to buy all the equipment that we would already have aboard our own Apache; and then there is the uncertainty about resale plus what seems to be a major series of bureaucratic obstacles in USA at least to gain registration plates, US address etc. for insurance.

It may turn out to be just too difficult to do any of these options in which case we will have to abandon our long-held wish to do a proper tour of North America.

Still we live in hope and continue to investigate the idea as time is our plus.

James


----------



## JHC (May 13, 2010)

Unfortunately, even before accounting for (i) the extra charge per mile, (ii) the inefficiency of gas-guzzler Petrol engined Class "C"s (the smaller end of the American fleet),(iii) having to either rent or more likely buy all the usual kit which we have aboard (we mostly wild camp in Europe) plus (iv) the huge $500 - $1000 one-way charge, the cost of rental is enormous. One budget price came to £20,000 (sterling) for 6 months.

I have read mention of Germans shipping their Motorhomes over so even if we have to travel to a German or Dutch port it is better than the alternatives.

If bringing our own rig over proves non-feasible, or just too complicated and expensive, then buying a second-hand (eg. ex-rental unit) seems to be the best alternative - as opposed to actual renting. However, given the severe complications with getting registration plates, taxing the vehicle and insuring it - without local residency it is a poor alternative compared to bringing our own.

We would appreciate having any advice/info that you discover in your planning your migration - especially the name and cost of the shipping from UK to N. Amercia. We are looking well ahead to Spring 2015 so can be completely flexible - at this stage in pre-planning.

James & Sue Clarke


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

One thing I would check is cost of insurance, in British Columbia it is horrendous and unlike the UK there is just one choice where you get it from..... the cougars ate all the meerkats I am afraid :lol:


----------



## JHC (May 13, 2010)

Thanks! I'll get my Canadian cousins on to that for us once I get some idea of the feasibility/cost of shipping.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

JHC said:


> (iii) having to either rent or more likely buy all the usual kit which we have aboard (we mostly wild camp in Europe)


When thinking about such a trip a while ago - I still want to do it - then I found that another option is to rent/buy the MH and shipping a big box with your kit. I think of things like pots, pans and bed linen. But also chairs, table grill etc for campsites and perhaps even the efoy generator if I can get fuel over there. And our bikes. And much more clothes than I could carry on a plane. And even some of our favourite food.

After all we would be living there for 6 months - and even go back for another 6 months. So to ship our belongings over would not be out of place.


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Just looking to bump this for any further information/updates

Jon


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

We have decided that the option of exporting our Autosleeper Worcester to Canada on a semi permanent basis is a non starter. Even though it is a nearly new Mercedes which are common as opposed to Fiat which are non existent the rules regarding conforming are just too complicated. We would have to import via the USA as that seems to be the only way to get a vehicle into British Columbia. They are very strict about this.

If it is less than a year I think I would be looking at either buying locally and reselling or trying to do a buy back deal with a dealer, if not just use motels. What you save on gas and accessibility would go a long way to covering the cost of that.

For us as a first step we will go into Arbutus RV in Nanaimo in a couple of weeks time and have a look at what is there! ( they have a good website!!)


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Ive been considering importing our Arto but having been advised both by people who have done both

http://www.motorhomelifers.co.uk/ who say that they would buy a secondhand RV with the snags sorted.

And by swmbo that she would require more room for full time

So Ive been looking at these

http://acemotorhome.com/ ( not to be confused with UK one)

These sell for $90k in US and £90k in the uk they are 7.5 tonne so would be a good proposition to import and sell here when we ve finished?

only drawback I can see is the v10 petrol engine and the import taxes/ conversion costs

Comments welcomed

also- has can anyone give advice on the fastest way to gain a US licence.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I wanted to resurrect this thread to see if anyone has done more work/research on this since 2013? Or indeed done the trip...

We have it mind when we retire to take an extended RV trip over the mainland US of A. With an ESTA we can do 90 days however I have asked if we can get a 6 month visa. If we cant we may spend some time in Canada as well.

Our options look like either hiring over there or shipping ours over. 

I am not interested in buying/selling an RV.

Any updates would be appreciated

Cheers

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

Hi Viks, I see where you are coming from and would ignore the negative comments I think you've got a measure of how you could make it work and it would be a much better experience that simply hiring, the biggest difference would be your identity in a European MH on your travels and will open many doors through the art of conversation.

BTW, everything need not be money orientated so don't decide on this, enjoy.

Brian


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Sadly, "viks" hasn't looked at MHF since 29th March 2012 because it's an old thread that's been resurrected.

It was interesting to read all the comments though.


.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Graham - Ceejayt on here was IIRC, thinking of shipping his newly built RS Elysian over the pond. Might be worth dropping him a line http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/members/96796-ceejayt.html


----------



## AlbertoB (Mar 31, 2010)

Early next year I will be touring the US with my RV and I thought I would share the information.

The RV will be shipped by Seabridge (www.seabridge-tours.de). The cost for my 19 ft vehicle is 4350 Euros from Antwerp (Belgium) to Baltimore and back.
It includes port charges, and a fuel surcharge that is subject to change.
They have weekly departures and changes can be made free of charge. 
In addition they offer road insurance at a cost of around 1800 Euros for 30000 of vehicle value.

My plan is to spend 4-6 months in the US and, as others have noted, the cost of hiring an RV locally are much higher.

If others have similar plans, or have done it before, I welcome experiences and suggestions

Alberto


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Do be very careful over visas etc. We had occasion to travel back and forth to the States when my Sister in Law died leaving my brother with a one year old child. The authorities were not at all sympathetic to non standard plans. We once had to fly in to the to States with no return ticket in our possession and we were grilled, separately, over our "stories" as to what we thought we were up to. It was all rather scary! No extension of stay was possible even though our visit was all about a death in the family. The border police even grilled a nun, over her plans to visit Mexico, telling her that they would decide where and when she would travel!


----------



## AlbertoB (Mar 31, 2010)

Quite sad that you had to go through that at such a difficult moment.
You are perfectly right: I used to work for American computer companies and spent a considerable amount of time in the US. 
Once a collegue on a short business trip failed to properly explain the reason for the trip and was given 24 hours to leave the country. The company had to fix the problem.

For this trip I obtained the US visa ahead of time, just to be on the safe side, and plan to travel with the return flight booked and paid. 
I know that some people travel with the ESTA and then ask for an extension to go over the 3 months limitation, but I prefer peace of mind even if the visa is an additional cost.

The US immigration is generally worried about people entering as tourists and then remaining as illegal immigrants: at my ripe old age (wrong side of 60s) I probably do not qualify as a possible immigrant but, as you correctly stated, it always pays to have everything in order


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

AlbertoB said:


> Early next year I will be touring the US with my RV and I thought I would share the information.
> 
> The RV will be shipped by Seabridge (www.seabridge-tours.de). The cost for my 19 ft vehicle is 4350 Euros from Antwerp (Belgium) to Baltimore and back.
> It includes port charges, and a fuel surcharge that is subject to change.
> ...


If you have time and bearing in mind it was a few years ago, this might help...………………….

http://raynipper.com/About-us3.php

Ray.


----------



## AlbertoB (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks, 
it looks interesting.

Alberto


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

AlbertoB said:


> Quite sad that you had to go through that at such a difficult moment.
> You are perfectly right: I used to work for American computer companies and spent a considerable amount of time in the US.
> Once a collegue on a short business trip failed to properly explain the reason for the trip and was given 24 hours to leave the country. The company had to fix the problem.
> 
> ...


Did you ship your motorhome AlbertoB?

Reason to ask is we intend to do this towards the end of next year.


----------

